# did you KNOW you were pregnant with more than one?*small update**!



## Ilovehim89

So I have multiple people telling me I am having twins, not only that, I have odd symptoms I didnt have with my other pregnancies, well some are STRONGER than b4....Really HORRIBLE nausea but only at night and sometimes during the day but not as bad...but 3x worse than my other pregnancies, positive VERY early, i believe i was only 7-8 DPO, LOADS of CM, more than my other pregnancies, already outgrowing my jeans, and extremely fatigued and MORE moody than before So did you JUST know??? the belly is not the only reason i think there may be 2...twins run in both sides of families... my bumps ones from last week and the blue shirt one is from yesterday
around 3 1/2 weeks https://i641.photobucket.com/albums/uu134/carolynnnn_2009/DSCN1259-1.jpg


4 weeks and 2 days (why i am outgrowing my pants....bloat)https://i641.photobucket.com/albums/uu134/carolynnnn_2009/DSCN1288-1.jpg



CAN YOU POST BELLY PICS OF YOUR EARLY MULTIPLE PREGNANCIES?


----------



## Ilovehim89

anyone?


----------



## Carebear512

My singleton pregnancy was exactly the same as this twin (started out as triplets) pregnancy has been. I have the same amount of sickness and everything. I got an early BFP with my singleton (8 DPO) and a later BFP with the (at that time) triplets (11 DPO)


----------



## Laura2919

No I didnt know.. You have been pregnant before and the more children you have the bigger you can look so it doesnt mean cos you have a bump at 4 weeks your having twins


----------



## ahbon

the only way to tell it's twins is by a scan. Good luck for a healthy and happy pregnancy no matter how many in there! :)


----------



## Wind

I had no idea. I just found out when I had my 7 week ultrasound yesterday. Good luck!!


----------



## megamummy

Hey. I had an inkling I was carrying more than one. Like you, I had exagerated symptoms and felt different. I have had 3 other children and twins run in the familys. However, had a six week scan and it showed only one. Imagine my shock when I had my 12 week scan and 2 babies were in there. The only way you will know for sure is at your dating scan as early scans sometimes dont show up 2!! good luck x


----------



## Ilovehim89

i am talking about, your intuition...not necessarily your symptoms and i am not trying to sound rude Laura but I never said it was just because of my bump, i even said in my OP that that IS NOT the only reason I think I am having twins...my hcg more than tripled in 48 hrs, my morning sickness is WORSE than both my pregnancies, and my motherly intuition is telling me there is more than one....(I am not trying to be mean just trying to explain that I wasn't just talking about my bump at 4 weeks)


----------



## DanniBear

I didn't have a bump till 10 weeks! No morning sickness, but after having 3 singletons, I knew this pregnacy was different, I had morning sickness with all my last pregnancies I had loads! My scan at 8 weeks showed my twins! X


----------



## Laura2919

The reason I didnt post about dpo and all that is cos I didnt have a clue about any of it. I only knew I was having twins because a scan told me. 
You have to huge pictures of bumps so clearly thats part of it and thats why I said what I did. 
As for symptoms for anyone who mentioned it I had none the whole way through my pregnancy so in my opinion the whole symptoms are exaggerated is pants.


----------



## TwoBumps

I didn't have a clue!!! Was really really sick, but it was my first pregnancy so had nothing to compare it too! When is your scan? Bet you can't wait to find out if your intuition is right! x


----------



## kinny24

at about the 4th week I was pretty sure that I was having multiples b/c of how sick I was and how pronounced every little symptom I had felt. I found out at 9 weeks that I was having twins. My mom and I both gasped, "I Knew It!"


----------



## DanniBear

DanniBear said:


> I didn't have a bump till 10 weeks! No morning sickness, but after having 3 singletons, I knew this pregnacy was different, I had morning sickness with all my last pregnancies I had loads! My scan at 8 weeks showed my twins! X

This don't make sense, I ment I have had no sickness with the twin pregnancy, and suffered bad with my singletons! X


----------



## Ilovehim89

DanniBear said:


> DanniBear said:
> 
> 
> I didn't have a bump till 10 weeks! No morning sickness, but after having 3 singletons, I knew this pregnacy was different, I had morning sickness with all my last pregnancies I had loads! My scan at 8 weeks showed my twins! X
> 
> This don't make sense, I ment I have had no sickness with the twin pregnancy, and suffered bad with my singletons! XClick to expand...

I understood it though hun :)


Anyways my dating scan is May 17th BUT

I had my levels checked again...they TRIPLED again!! they were 793 and just 6 days b4 they were at 41..if they were to have just doubled they would have been 328 or something around there


----------



## Carebear512

I really don't put too much stock in numbers. I went from 19 to 1028 in less than 2 days, and that was for my singleton. With the triplets my numbers were normal


----------



## Ashley9603

Well I didnt think i was pregnant with twins(hubby suspected it)Alot had changed since I was pregnant last,130 pounds lighter,plus it had been almost 8 years since my daughter was born so I just chalked it up to being every pregnancy is different.It wasnt until my scan that it was confirmed that I was having twins.I feel like I have been pregnant forever lol.Im sure you will find out if its twins soon enough!


----------



## Ashley9603

Carolyn I added you on my facebook(Ashley Foster)


----------



## Ilovehim89

Ashley9603 said:


> Carolyn I added you on my facebook(Ashley Foster)

I added you back! :) yeah its just weird how my numbers tripled MORE than just one time, and I know I cant put much faith in the numbers but when the nurse is kinda shocked on how much my numbers went up, then it concerns me lol....I know every pregnancy is different and I would be so ecstatic with one...but two would just be even more of a blessing! :) 4 1/2 weeks til my u/s


----------



## Nivy7272

Keep us posted! I am curious!


----------



## Ilovehim89

They now want to do the u/s next week on Tuesday instead of May 17th....they said my hcg still TRIPLED they went from 793 to 2,312 in 2 days so they want to do an ultrasound to figure out if there is one healthy baby or two it was so cute she called me saying "carolyn?" in a sweet voice. and I said "yes?" and she said " I have some FABULOUS news, your hcg tripled AGAIN!" I asked her the number and she told me then she said she wanted my u/s earlier


----------



## Tink1659

I'm so excited for you!! I can't wait! I hope I'm as lucky!!


----------



## nadinek

i had that! my doc was worried about a molar preg more than multiples. just one baby in the end lol! good luck, hope its a healthy one!


----------



## Wind

Have they told you what your progesterone numbers are?


----------



## Ilovehim89

Wind said:


> Have they told you what your progesterone numbers are?

no they didnt tell me! but i am sure they know especially if they want to give me an early scan :) they normally do not give scans til 8 weeks


----------



## littlebabyboy

Good luck!


----------



## Wind

I feel so silly. I am actually very excited and can't wait for Tuesday to get here. I want to know how your scan turns out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ilovehim89

Wind said:


> I feel so silly. I am actually very excited and can't wait for Tuesday to get here. I want to know how your scan turns out!!!!!!!!!!!

dont feel silly! I had another dream last night about my sonogram finding twins on tuesday :wacko:


----------



## Laura2919

Hope 19th comes around quickly for you..


----------



## ke29

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ilovehim89

thanks! I will also ask about my Progesterone levels when the nurse calls tomorrow to tell me the time of my u/s


----------



## Wind

Only one day to go!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ilovehim89

Wind said:


> Only one day to go!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance: I know!!! so so anxious!!!


----------



## helloeveryone

good luck for tomorrow..xx
Just been reading your thread,hope it's twins...


----------



## SusuSoufi

Hey hun. Dont know the time difference between us but its your u/s today hope you have double the excitement. Funny but i am acutally going through the same thing, Im on my third child, im around 6 and a half weeks preg, i am dreaming i have twins, everything is double or multiple, all the tv shows woman are popping out twins, or there featuring twins, im more sick then my first 2 and i had morning sickness bad with them(my headS permanently in the bucket). I feel disgusted from any smell and to even look at food, my boobs are so sore i cant even explain how extremely UNTOUCHABLE they are. Twins run in my family and my husbands.

I thought i would let you, your not the only one thinking double. I have my u/s tomorow so we will both see who ends up having twins, by gods will may we both have twins, either way im happy with whatever i have as long as its healthy. GOODLUCK!!!


----------



## Ashley9603

Good luck ladies,I go to my ultrasound today,excited to see my boys again,yet nervous lol.


----------



## Ilovehim89

aww good luck, SusuSoufi. My u/s isn't for another 8 hours...its only 8:30AM here....more waiting!! and good luck, Ashley!


----------



## Ashley9603

Thanks,just got back and the babies are doing excellent.They weigh over a pound each and thriving!My cerclage is holding beautifully as well.Thursday I start on my P17 shots.


----------



## NawlinsMama

I've been following this thread since yesterday...I am so nervous for you guys! So happy everything turned out well for you, Ashley. Lets keep the good news (maybe x2? :D ) coming!


----------



## Tink1659

I'm so excited for all of you hoping for twins!! I get my US next week on the 25 and I hope all of us are seeing double!! :baby::baby:


----------



## Tink1659

SusuSoufi said:


> Hey hun. Dont know the time difference between us but its your u/s today hope you have double the excitement. Funny but i am acutally going through the same thing, Im on my third child, im around 6 and a half weeks preg, i am dreaming i have twins, everything is double or multiple, all the tv shows woman are popping out twins, or there featuring twins, im more sick then my first 2 and i had morning sickness bad with them(my headS permanently in the bucket). I feel disgusted from any smell and to even look at food, my boobs are so sore i cant even explain how extremely UNTOUCHABLE they are. Twins run in my family and my husbands.
> 
> I thought i would let you, your not the only one thinking double. I have my u/s tomorow so we will both see who ends up having twins, by gods will may we both have twins, either way im happy with whatever i have as long as its healthy. GOODLUCK!!!

Let us know how yours turns out, too!


----------



## helloeveryone

Any updates.....fingers crossed for Double good news..


----------



## srm0421

Just saw this thread, Good luck. I was having twin dreams almost every night. I have had 3 scans and the baby is measuring 5 days ahead but there is only one in there. Hope you get double the good news and if not well at least you got to see your baby early.


----------



## Heather9603

The doctors appointment was like 5 hours ago, whats the news!? lol.


----------



## Laura2919

I see a post from her in first trimester.


----------



## SusuSoufi

Hi ladies, well i had my appointment a few hours ago, and im measuring 6 weeks 2 days, just one baby. Must be a boy for sure coz i have never felt this awful in either of my pregnancies with my girls.

Hope to hear some news from her also....


----------



## Heather9603

What ever happened with this? We never got an update! lol.


----------



## Laura2919

She posted in first trimester about not seeing very much at her scan.


----------



## Lily7

Was it twins? I am excited to know!! FX


----------



## charlottedawe

just read all of this and would be intrested to know. but im very skinny and didnt even start having a bloating tummy till I was about 15weeks with my twins. I dont understand all this HCG level and dpo either???


----------



## Guppy051708

So were there twins or not?


----------



## Laura2919

If you look at her first post her ticker should tell you lol.


----------

